# Old 410 I have



## michaud (Jan 23, 2005)

hello. I have a J.C. Higgens brand bolt action 410 that my grandfather handed down to me for my first gun. The name doesn't sound very familiar to me and I wanted to know a little bit about it. What years were these made, what calibers, and if these are good guns.

I am actually refinishing one right now. Any suggestions on the varnish?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Michaud,
February 2000 American Rifleman has a good article, Fantastic Stock
Finishes. Page 46.

:wink:


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Go to www.gunparts.com and search the cross-reference chart to find out who manufactured your shotgun. JC Higgins purchased guns from three or fout different firearms manufactures.


----------

